# What is the best way to sell my new Samsung Galaxy SIII?



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Just pre-ordered/ paid for the phone, arrives July 9.
Ebay, amazon or craigslist?
My rating is low on ebay.
I hear you get more on amazon.
What about pre-sale on ebay?


----------



## lilcdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

Why not http://swappa.com/


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

lilcdroid said:


> Why not http://swappa.com/


How is it better/ worse than the others?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

brainfire said:


> How is it better/ worse than the others?


Waay better than ebay. Only a $10 service charge with no listing fee. Ebay fees could really end up being around $50 in the end.


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Which version? What do you want for it? I might be interested. I am ditching Verizon after ten years and need end unlocked GSM phone. I have a gnex now, but was really kicking around a s3. 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

spectredroid said:


> Which version? What do you want for it?


Pre-Ordered CDMA model arrives July 9. Ebay is showing a low price of $760.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

All of the venues listed are viable & RootzWiki also has a classifieds sub. We try to keep everything related to sales located there though we do not account for feeler threads so with that thread closed.

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/386-rootz-classifieds/


----------

